# large columbians



## Guest (Feb 3, 2011)

Anybody have pics of large Columbians iv looked them up and usually only get pics of small ones or large ArgentineÃ¢â?¬â?¢s, also what size do they normally max out at one of mine is right at 28-29"?


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2011)

whats happening boosted. most columbians max at 4 feet and alot of times at 3- 3.5. it all depends on the care and and genectics brotha.  have a good one


----------



## Toby_H (Feb 8, 2011)

I've never owned an adult Columbian... but I've read plenty of info about them... and I've never read any creditable material that suggests they get 4'...

I've consistently read 3' is a typical large male... 2.5' is a typical large female...


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2011)

i have a adult columbian she is 37 inches and very thick(and very nice!!!) 4 feet is def possible like i said some reptiles get food and genetic advantages just like dogs or any living thing!!!!(my dalmation/lab mix is 150lbs. healthy!!! got the big genetics and was first born from the litter!!) it all depends on science and the breeder!

... ive been in this game awhile and have breed tegu's to rocks to retics... it all depends bro... have a nice day boosted...

ps. what ya got boosted... just finished my 402 chevy twin turbonetics turboz and tci boost tranny.. in 1977 chevy monza mirage(factory wide body)

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.topix.com/album/detail/yorktown-va/U1RU97BCUEQJ8MTR" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.topix.com/album/detail/yorkt ... BCUEQJ8MTR</a><!-- m -->


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2011)

It would be cool to see a picture of that monster tegu ... With something for scale ... 

Back in the day I had a 70 corvette convertible with the[ snap on] top ..

It had the 427 with three twos .. And had the chrome headers that came out the side ...

A guy that raced tractors built the motor for it ... Never could keep a clutch in it ..

I take it you have no back seat ..I didn`t ether...


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2011)

yea def. when i get some extra time to get sum pics... but most columbian(the three i have had they were decent size.. for a columbian) @ 1 year they were all about around 30 in. or so.. idk i go with the same breeder each time... and yea no back seat... full art morrison back half with richmond rear, 10 point roll cage she is fun.. came off dyno @ 903hp 1001 lb. ft. torque on pump gas at 10lbs boost... the corvette sounds nice!!! what a awesome cruiser... i got a 88 monte ss restored and i love to just drive on nice days... nice talkin..(will get sum pics soon!)


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2011)

The big difference [in cars] is My vet and earlier my 68 charger 440 never cooled down .. 

You just put gas in them and cruised the gut till three in the morning ..Drive from town to town go to parks road trips ..

60 and 70 cent gas was hard to beat [I remember when I was a kid it was 29.9 for a long time ] Get low on gas just put more in ..Never really thought of it being expensive..

Right now I have a 77cuttless 57 ford pick up 65 ford 3/4 ton pickup waiting for some money and ambition [Actually the body is off the 65 ]


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2011)

Want to run them ????

Under that wood is an Allison aircraft engine ...


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2011)

CoolieMonster123 said:


> i have a adult columbian she is 37 inches and very thick(and very nice!!!) 4 feet is def possible like i said some reptiles get food and genetic advantages just like dogs or any living thing!!!!(my dalmation/lab mix is 150lbs. healthy!!! got the big genetics and was first born from the litter!!) it all depends on science and the breeder!
> 
> ... ive been in this game awhile and have breed tegu's to rocks to retics... it all depends bro... have a nice day boosted...
> 
> ...






Thatâ??s a bad ass monza, I have a 87 Buick Regal Limited Turbo T and an 83 Buick Regal T-Type, Donâ??t have much done to the 87 besides larger turbo, injectors, intercooler, built trans, meth kit, and a few other things. Iâ??m saving up right now to get it built up as I know with the way I drive it it wont be long till it blows. But right now Iâ??m thinking Iâ??m in the low 12's high 11's but havenâ??t been able to get it to the track since work and the little oil leak coming from the rear main. The 83 is hopefully going to be my future super gas or super street car.


----------

